# Diebstahl - Radon Bikes geklaut



## MarcED8.0 (8. März 2014)

Hallo Community,
heute wurden unsere beiden Radon-Räder geklaut.
Es handelt sich bei den Rädern um ein Radon Slide ED und ein Radon ZR Lady, beide aus 2012.
Geklaut wurden die Räder am Freitag, den 07.03.14 in Köln Riehl am Kölner Zoo, zwischen 12:15h und 16:00h.
Zur groben Ausstattung der Bikes:
Radon Slide ED:
- Gravity Light CSI Carbon Lenker (740mm, 0mm Rise)
- Formula TheOne Bremsen
- Easton Havoc Vorbau Orange
- " " Laufradsatz
- 1x10 Schaltung Sram X9
- 36er Fox Talas Federgabel
- Fox Float Dämpfer
- Selle Italia SLR Titanium Sattel
usw
Radon ZR Lady:
- RockShox SID Federgabel
- 3x10 Schaltung Shimano XT
- weiße Ergon Ergo-Griffe
- weißer Selle Italia Sattel
- Race Face Lenker und Vorbau
- Formular R1 Bremsen weiß
usw.
Würden uns über sachdienliche Hinweise sehr freuen, weil es uns sehr wichtig die Räder wieder zu bekommen


----------



## tane (8. März 2014)

...slide ed scheint gefragt zu sein-meins war am 17.3. weg...(kellereinbruch, raum wien)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (8. März 2014)

MarcED8.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> heute wurden unsere beiden Radon-Räder geklaut.
> Es handelt sich bei den Rädern um ein Radon Slide ED und ein Radon ZR Lady, beide aus 2012.
> Geklaut wurden die Räder am Freitag, den 07.03.14 in Köln Riehl am Kölner Zoo, zwischen 12:15h und 16:00h.
> ...



Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du die beiden Räder wieder bekommen würdest. Falls das nicht klappen sollte - kommen wir dir bei einem Neukauf entgegen - Wir drücken die Daumen!!!!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. März 2014)

> heute wurden unsere beiden Radon-Räder geklaut.


nur noch Verbrecher .... Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## Nezzar (8. März 2014)

Sehr schade  Aus dem Grund steht mein Rad (zumindest mein gutes Radon, nicht mein olles Stadtrad ) immer in der Wohnung.

Versuch auch mal in deinem lokalen Forum hier einen Thread dazu zu machen bzw. schreib in den Geklaute Räder-Thread, falls es dort einen gibt.


----------



## tane (8. März 2014)

...bei mir haben sie richtig hingelangt: nerve am von 2009 & hardteil meiner holden haben sie auch mitgenommen (aber die 2 stadtschlampen stehengelassen...)-versicherungssume leider nur 1500 € --vorher verträge lesen!!!
als ersatz fürs slide ed is schon ein swoop 8 se bestellt, beim fully für die holde bin i nonet sicher...


----------



## Dragamor (10. März 2014)

Leider ist sowas blöd.
Habt ihr eure Räder den vernüftig versicht? Ich hab meine Hausrat erweitert dafür. Sogar 24 Stunden egal wo.


----------



## tane (10. März 2014)

...eine menge schlösser & die kellertüre mit sperrholz verschalt...aber die versicherungsbedingungen nicht genau gelesen...f...!!! neupreis war fast €6000 von den drei radeln...


----------



## Braunbaer (10. März 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...eine menge schlösser & die kellertüre mit sperrholz verschalt...aber die versicherungsbedingungen nicht genau gelesen...f...!!! neupreis war fast €6000 von den drei radeln...



Wenn die im Keller eingeschlossen sind, gehören die Räder zum Hausrat und sind damit versichert (egal, zu welcher Uhrzeit). Dafür braucht Ihr keine spezielle Fahrrad-Außenversicherung in der Hausratversicherung. Also den Schaden möglichst sofort der Versicherung melden!


----------



## kube (10. März 2014)

.


----------



## Dragamor (10. März 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Wenn die im Keller eingeschlossen sind, gehören die Räder zum Hausrat und sind damit versichert (egal, zu welcher Uhrzeit). Dafür braucht Ihr keine spezielle Fahrrad-Außenversicherung in der Hausratversicherung. Also den Schaden möglichst sofort der Versicherung melden!



Ja klar. Die sind aber im Preis begrenzt. Bei mir waren es nur 1000€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (10. März 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Ja klar. Die sind aber im Preis begrenzt. Bei mir waren es nur 1000€.


Darf ich fragen, welcher deutsche(?) Versicherer das war? Fahrräder in der Wohnung/im Privatkeller gehören gemeinhin zum Hausrat und sind entsprechend bis zur Versicherungssumme mitversichert. Von daher ist es interessant, welche Unternehmen hier Höchstgrenzen festlegen.

Das ganze bitte nicht mit der Fahrradversicherung für einfachem Fahrraddiebstahl verwechseln! Hier gibt es fast immer Höchstgrenzen, meist in Prozent der Versicherungssumme.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. März 2014)

Moin,

viele Versicherer klammern Räder in der Hausrat aus bzw. Deckeln die Summe.
Steht immer in den Vertragsbedingungen und ist nicht ungewöhnlich.
In der Regel gibts da aber meist die Option die Hausrat so "upzugraden" dass die Räder entsprechend versichert sind.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## tane (10. März 2014)

...bei unseren versicherungsexperten ist auch das upgrade bei €2000,. aus...das wird sich mit dem swoop 8 se & dem noch-festzulegenden fully für die holde (radon hat keine xs-fullys!!!) net ganz ausgehn...


----------



## Dragamor (11. März 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welcher deutsche(?) Versicherer das war? Fahrräder in der Wohnung/im Privatkeller gehören gemeinhin zum Hausrat und sind entsprechend bis zur Versicherungssumme mitversichert. Von daher ist es interessant, welche Unternehmen hier Höchstgrenzen festlegen.
> 
> Das ganze bitte nicht mit der Fahrradversicherung für einfachem Fahrraddiebstahl verwechseln! Hier gibt es fast immer Höchstgrenzen, meist in Prozent der Versicherungssumme.



Der Fels in der Brandung.
Bei meinen Vertrag ist die Grenze pauschal 1000€. Regulär wären 1% der Summe. Dann müsste man aber bei 3000 schon eine Summe von 300.000€ haben bei der Hausrat. Man kann aber die 1% einfach höher setzen lassen. Ich zahl derzeit 2€ mehr im Monat. Dafür habe ich aber auch 24/7 Schutz auch ausserhalb der Wohnung bzw. Keller. Meistens ist das Rad nach 22 oder Dunkelheit nicht versichert ausserhalb des Hausratsgebiet.. Dazu bekommt man teilweise nur 20% der Summe wenn das Rad im Biergarten geklaut wird. Usw usw. Die Versicherungen sind da sehr kreativ.


----------



## Braunbaer (11. März 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Der Fels in der Brandung.
> Bei meinen Vertrag ist die Grenze pauschal 1000€. ...



Also die Württembergische. Ich habe mir jetzt die Tarifbedingungen von denen komplett durchgelesen und keine solche Grenze bei Einbruchdiebstahl gefunden.

Unterscheide:
- Wird Dir das Rad von der Straße gezockt, nennt man das einfacher *Fahrraddiebstahl*, hier ist eine *Fahrradversicherung *vonnöten, hier gibt es jede Menge Höchstgrenzen (wie von Dir genannt) und tageszeitliche Einschränkungen
- Wird Dir die Kiste aus dem abgeschlossenen Privatkeller (bei Dir zuhause) gezockt, ist das *Einbruchdiebstahl *(weil ja ein Einbruch voran ging), hierbei ist es völlig egal, was für eine Fahrradversicherung Du hast. Ein Einbruch in den Privatkeller zählt wie ein Einbruch in die Wohnung. Hierbei ist das Rad also bis zur Versicherungssumme versichert (sofern keine Unterversicherung vorliegt).


----------



## EmHaTe (11. März 2014)

Das mit dem Diebststahl tut mir für euch leid, *aber warum lässt man solche Räder fast 4 Stunden vor dem Zoo einer Großstadt stehen !?*

Ich habe schon immer eine sehr mulmiges Gefühl, wenn ich mein 2007er Speci 29er HT für eine viertel Stunde in der Freiburger Innenstadt ankette..

Edit; Viel Glück für die Widerbeschaffung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (11. März 2014)

...also bei mir kann keine rede von leichtsinn sein (außer, daß ich die versicherungbedingungen net gscheit glesen hab...grrrrrrr!): 2 gute schlösser an der tür, die räder mit einem guten (hülsengeschützten) kabelschloss zusammengehängt.
man kann die jungs höchstens verlangsamen, verunmöglichen kammas net (obwohl ich das bei den neuen bikes versuchen werd!!!)
@wiederbeschaffung: swoop f mi is bestellt, fully f d holde weiß i nonet, in bonn scheinz nur walküren zugeben, f 1.60 pocketwomen gibts keine fullies...


----------



## theedee (11. März 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Also die Württembergische. Ich habe mir jetzt die Tarifbedingungen von denen komplett durchgelesen und keine solche Grenze bei Einbruchdiebstahl gefunden.
> 
> Unterscheide:
> - Wird Dir das Rad von der Straße gezockt, nennt man das einfacher *Fahrraddiebstahl*, hier ist eine *Fahrradversicherung *vonnöten, hier gibt es jede Menge Höchstgrenzen (wie von Dir genannt) und tageszeitliche Einschränkungen
> - Wird Dir die Kiste aus dem abgeschlossenen Privatkeller (bei Dir zuhause) gezockt, ist das *Einbruchdiebstahl *(weil ja ein Einbruch voran ging), hierbei ist es völlig egal, was für eine Fahrradversicherung Du hast. Ein Einbruch in den Privatkeller zählt wie ein Einbruch in die Wohnung. Hierbei ist das Rad also bis zur Versicherungssumme versichert (sofern keine Unterversicherung vorliegt).



Eine Begrenzung der Versicherungssumme für Fahrräder ist neben anderen Einschränkungen bei Hausratsversicherungen normal. Entweder als Pauschalsumme oder als Prozentangabe Wenn du keine hast sei froh drüber. Meine geht bis 2000 Euro und deckt sowohl Diebstahl aus dem Keller als auch Diebstahl "in Verwendung" (also wenn man das Rad zwischendurch mal abstellt) was mir gerade so ausreicht.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. März 2014)

Habe jetzt auch mal geschaut und meine (WGV) deckt nur max. 5% der Versicherungssumme ab.
Damit wäre gerade mal 1 Bike von 3 im Falle eines Diebstahl/Einbruch im Keller abgedeckt (bei maximaler Erhöhung der Versicherung). 

Ich glaube da werde ich mal bei der Versicherung anrufen die nächsten Tage!


----------



## tane (28. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du die beiden Räder wieder bekommen würdest. Falls das nicht klappen sollte - kommen wir dir bei einem Neukauf entgegen - Wir drücken die Daumen!!!!


gilt das f. mich auch? & wenns nur EIN radon wird?


----------



## Dice8 (28. März 2014)

Erstmal mein Beileid! In Köln werden leider sehr gerne teurer Fullys und HTs geklaut. Ich selbst fahre deswegen auch nur mit meinem alten Specialized Hardrock HT in die City wenn ich das Rad abstellen muss.
Wichtig ist auch ein *gutes *Fahrradschloß!! Ich selbst habe ein Asus Bordo Granit x-Plus! Kostet halt was aber das sollte einem das Fahrrad schon Wert sein.


----------



## McFly77 (29. März 2014)

Hier wird grade ziemlich viel durcheinander gewürfelt.

Bei EINBRUCHDIEBSTAL gibt's keine 1% Regel oder ähnliches. In diesem Fall zählt das Rad genauso wie der Fernseher oder die Hifianlage zum Hausrat und ist somit versichert. Anders sieht es bei Diebstahl aus, da hat jede Versicherung andere Versicherungsbedingungen.

Wer meint bei Einbruchdiebstahl nicht die volle Summer erstattet zubekommen, der möge mir bitte die Versicherungsbedingen zeigen. Ich persönlich kenne keine einzige deutsche Versicherung bei der das üblich ist.


----------



## tane (20. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du die beiden Räder wieder bekommen würdest. Falls das nicht klappen sollte - kommen wir dir bei einem Neukauf entgegen - Wir drücken die Daumen!!!!


...wenigstens eine kurze lieferzeit beim swoop 8.0SE (schon eingezahlt & schon ewig bestellt)-ich seh es is eben "auf lager" gekommen! - wär schön (meine fully-entzugserscheinungen sind AKUT!!!)


----------

